# Colors for USS Reliant-amt model (where?)



## fiercegaming (Jul 21, 2004)

Hey guys,
I was just wondering what colors to get to paint the USS Reliant (model master paint). Also I can't seem to find the AMT model of the Reliant anywhere. I think there is a few on eBay, is this the only place right now? Was the model discontinued? Anyway I guess I am wondering where I can get it for a reasonable price and what colors to get for it (I know the instructions say). Oh and also where could I get the aztec pattern overlay, it makes it easier to do the aztecing. Thanks

-Nick P


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

I could be wrong, but I believe the Reliant was painted in a similar color scheme to the Enterprise. You might want to use that as a starting point. Of course, some of the colors will be slightly different, so you may want to watch the Wrath Of Khan DVD for reference. 

Here is some info on the Enterprise...

http://culttvman.com/building_the_refit_enterprise_8.html

Here is also some good views of a Reliant kit for reference...

http://www.ketzer.com/reliant/index.html

As far as the kit, yes, it has been discontinued. You can still find them here and there, but it will be difficult. Ebay is probably your best bet. But because they are rare, you'll have to pay a pretty penny for them. I found one for sell here...

http://cgi.ebay.com/STAR-TREK-U-S-S-Reliant-AMT-MODEL-8766-SEALED-NIB_W0QQitemZ170064585520QQihZ007QQcategoryZ49211QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item170064585520

Hope this has been helpful.


----------



## fiercegaming (Jul 21, 2004)

found one for about 30, I think I will get that one. This was a pretty good find. I had to search it a little different then just uss reliant. Anyway I ordered it. I will probably get the paint tomorrow maybe or look at some. If anyone knows the exact color names that would be great. Otherwise I will look at my dvd collectors edition wrath of khan because I think in there they show how they made it etc, plus I can look at the battle scenes-there are some nice shots of the ship there.


----------



## fiercegaming (Jul 21, 2004)

what do you think of this one http://cgi.ebay.com/ORIGINAL-1995-STAR-TREK-RELIANT-MODEL-AMT-ERTL-NRFB_W0QQitemZ140069631408QQihZ004QQcategoryZ49211QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

and yes I guess I have heard that it follows the same paint as the enterprise. But does anyone know the exact paint. Also where can I get the aztec pattern overlay or whatever you want to call it.


----------



## ilbasso (Jun 7, 2006)

If you need a second one for spares, CultTVMan has the kit in stock.


----------



## DL Matthys (May 8, 2004)

Also at the same CultTVman site is an article on how to build it:

http://www.culttvman.com/don_matthys__uss_reliant.html

Back when your full attention was devoted to feircely thowing the dice at Warhammer 40K the AMT kit was put out of production and hopfully the new corperate owners RC2 will wise up and renew the Trek license to reissue it.

Also there is a lot of aftermarket accessories to improve the kit. Decals first comes to mind for JT Graphics to replace the kits, DLM clear cast lighting parts, circuits for lighting and for aztec panel paint paterns made in PhotoShop, there is a option to download (free) decals art files that you can have printed to decal paper at a color copier service. 

Contact me if you want to follow up on this.

DLM


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

somewhere out there, i.l.m. published "mug shots" of the filming model: top, bottom, side veiws. just plain old reference shots, probably done for licensing purposes, but perfect for what you are looking for. you will find them if you look hard enough.


----------



## fernieo (Mar 22, 2000)

Here's some pix:
http://www.ex-astris-scientia.org/scans/miranda1.htm

more pix:
http://www.shiporama.org/miranda.htm


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

DL Matthys said:


> Also at the same CultTVman site is an article on how to build it:
> 
> http://www.culttvman.com/don_matthys__uss_reliant.html
> 
> ...


There are also even more aftermarket parts & decals for the kit, as well. 

Federation Models offers not only the JT Graphics and DLM parts, but others, as well. Check under the *Model Kits* tab and then select *Alliance Models*, as well as under *Products* and then choose *Federation Models*. You'll find several conversion kits and conversion parts, such as the Miranda-class Correction Kit and the Miranda-class Shuttlebay. For more decals, click on the Decals tab and go with either DLM or JT Graphics. You can also order JT Graphics decals directly from him at: [email protected]

Two others options are to get decals from PNT Models directly thru their website or to purchase them from the Starship Modeler Store by doing a Search By Subject, Star Trek, Trek Decals. I'm not sure if the Starship Modeler Store has the PNT Models Reliant decals, but they might start carrying them if you ask. The SM Store is lightning fast when it comes to shipping, usually shipping stuff w/in 24 to 48 hours of receiving your order. 

HTH,


----------



## fiercegaming (Jul 21, 2004)

Hey thanks for all the replys guys its been very helpfull. Don I will contact you through email with some questions etc. If I have any more questions I think of I will post them here. Thanks again everyone.

and to d L - I was never a gambler just a videogamer, an older one at that. hence http://www.fiercegaming.com


----------



## omnimodel (Oct 9, 2004)

A couple of things you may want to keep in mind while planning your project.

The first is whether you want to paint to match the studio model or as it appeared on screen. The way ILM did their special effects at the time, the model (or other element of the shot) was filmed in front of a bluescreen. The negative was then subjected to chemicals that removed all blue colors.

For example, this is the original TIE fighter studio model, painted Pactra Stormy Sea Blue:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v672/omnilateral/IMG_2832.jpg
Of course, it appears a very light gray in the final film. The ILM modelmakers knew this was going to happen, and always painted the props accordingly.

The original Reliant model was painted varying shades of Intermediate Blue so it would appear light gray on screen. Here's the Reliant I did in May (before I understood ILM's photochemical process...) the 'greeble areas' atop the shuttle bays are straight Intermediate Blue, to give you an idea of the color:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v672/omnilateral/reliant4.jpg

Another thing to keep in mind is that the Aztc pattern is completely different from the Enterprise. 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v672/omnilateral/reliant7.jpg

In addition to being a different shape, the grids are slighty misaligned with one another.

I hope this helps in your build.


----------



## fiercegaming (Jul 21, 2004)

I know they shot with blue screen, but I wasn't aware of the process. I suppose it makes a lot of sense once you think about it. Anyway, did you custom make an "Aztec" template or buy one, or hand paint the design? The template is sold out, I don't really want to spend 35 bucks for a template if I can easily make one. I found the movie aztec design template for the Enterprise, I didn't relalize it was different than the Reliants, anyway thanks a lot for the help, appericiate it.


----------



## fiercegaming (Jul 21, 2004)

Does the kit include any clear parts. If not could they be made so light could pass through them. I guess this is another issue I haven't looked at much, the lighting. I want to be able to plug it in to the wall, would I need a circuit? I am a noob when it comes to lighting-never done it with a kit that doesnt already come with it. I don't want to spend a fortune.


----------



## omnimodel (Oct 9, 2004)

The aztec templates I used were done in Photoshop over a 6 week period. They were then cut by hand into frisket paper (available at art supply stores) and airbrushed. I've toyed with the idea of producing them as a decal set, but I don't know what the demand would be. As for the brass templates, from what I've seen the pattern is incorrect anyway.

As for lighting, the only clear parts on the kit are the shuttlebays, upper and lower deflector crystals, and impulse engines. For lights around the rim of the saucer, I'd recommend 3mm LEDs, as the 5mm are too thick and would need to be filed down.

As for the power source, you wouldn't necessarily need a circuit, but the LEDs would need to have resistors on them. You best bet would be a ebay seller that bundles the resistor with the LED. For the power connection, I used DC power jack rom Radio Shack, mounted here with epoxy:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v672/omnilateral/reliant5.jpg

This is about the center of gravity, and allows for removal from the base.


----------



## fiercegaming (Jul 21, 2004)

I thought there needed to be resistors, I have added leds to my bandai enterprise and I used resistors. In fact I might have some left over. If not I can get them at radioshack, they always got them in. Oh about the dc power jack, do all the wires conect to that jack? Again I know very little about lighting. All I have done is put leds with a resistor that I soldered on but other than that I haven't done to much. By chance do you still have the templates, if it would be alright with you of course, It did take you 6 months. I do have photoshop so I guess anything is possible, what did you look at? Just wondering. Oh and another thing what would I use instead of a dremel to knock out the windows and such for the lighting? Or is that my best bet.


----------



## fiercegaming (Jul 21, 2004)

http://www.ketzer.com/enterprise/NCC_1701_A_aztec.jpg
would this aztec work?


----------



## omnimodel (Oct 9, 2004)

Actually, it's more like this:


Where the Enterprise Pattern is 3 'E's, the Reliant's bottom most is a straight line, and the center section is thicker. Also, the Enterprise patterns are a mirror images of the ones neighboring it, but the Reliants are slightly misaligned. I replicated the pattern from the studio model pics on the IDIC web page.

Another thing to keep in mind is that the grids on the upper and lower saucer are different sizes on the AMT model, so you will need to resize any templates accordingly.

As for your question about the power connection: yes, the positive and the negative wires each have their own post on the power jack.


----------



## fiercegaming (Jul 21, 2004)

So if I print that out and cut it out on Frisket paper, do I cut the blue or green sections? I might just make a template in photoshop...


----------



## fiercegaming (Jul 21, 2004)

update: I made my own temp with the help of omni so now I just need a way of cutting it out. What Frisket Paper do I get?


----------



## fiercegaming (Jul 21, 2004)

I ended up getting some magic cover what they use to cover drawers and such. Has anyone else used this? Works better then frisket.


----------

